# 2014 Michigan Get Together ( July 19 2014 )



## handymanstan (Mar 23, 2014)

We are going to have a get together this year and I am looking for input on where and when.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






One day or two? 

 There are 157 Members in the Michigan group. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We should be able to get a nice group together.

Last year was a great time with lots of food, fun and BS.  Lets outdo last year this year!!!

Kingfishcam said we can do it at his house and I also would be willing to have it here in Lansing.

 KFC has a pool and I don’t. 

As far as the date I am thinking the end of July or the start of August.   Warm enough for the pool.

Please Michiganders jump in and give me feedback and attendance status.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Stan,
I'm up for a gathering for sure! Late July or early August sounds good. I can do Cam's or your place. If Dave is available I'll bring him along again too.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds good Kurt but if you had said no then we would have come looking for you . LOL

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 27, 2014)

End of July early August sounds good.  Winter should be done by then.


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Mar 28, 2014)

Lansing would be okay.  I would prefer first part of August as I'm working crazy hours in July.

Are you looking to have us bring our smokers?  I'm building a new one that I would love to show off.

We bringing our own meat and drinks or is there gonna be a cost to purchase it there?


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 28, 2014)

SeasonedLazyMan said:


> Lansing would be okay.  I would prefer first part of August as I'm working crazy hours in July.
> 
> Are you looking to have us bring our smokers?  I'm building a new one that I would love to show off.
> 
> We bringing our own meat and drinks or is there gonna be a cost to purchase it there?


We will prob have it at Kingfishcams house but that is only 25 mi. SE of me.  ( I96 and M-52 exit.)  Smokers will be welcome and encouraged.  We have not figured out meat yet but bring a side and your own drinks.

As we get closer to the date we will get this all dialed in.  Hope you can make it.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 28, 2014)

SeasonedLazyMan said:


> Lansing would be okay.  I would prefer first part of August as I'm working crazy hours in July.
> 
> Are you looking to have us bring our smokers?  I'm building a new one that I would love to show off.
> 
> We bringing our own meat and drinks or is there gonna be a cost to purchase it there?



bringing your own smoker is welcome!  We have an informal but organized menu abd everyone brought their own beverages.  Like Stan mentioned, we will get a plan together as we get closer.   If you have ideas please throw them out to chew on!


----------



## fpmich (Mar 29, 2014)

I hope to make one of these meets.   As long as it's not on the 1st weekend of August or the 3rd weekend of Sept.  I should be able to make one.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 1, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Sounds good Kurt but if you had said no then we would have come looking for you . LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it! Technically I can't get in trouble with the Mrs. if I was forcefully taken against my will..... ;-).

In all seriousness I should be able to make it. I plan on bringing my country ribs again. Also I have been experimenting with making burnt ends out of a chuck roast that is injected with cajun butter, so I'll bring that too. Looking forward to it!


----------



## shamp (Apr 15, 2014)

I am in this year and should be able to make it


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 16, 2014)

That’s great Shamp .  We are going to have this at Kingfishcams house again this year ( the pool wins) and I am thinking the third weekend of July or the second weekend of August. .

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 16, 2014)

July 19th looks good for me.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like we set the date to be July 19th at kingfishcams house.  Now we need to figure out the menu.  Humdinger says he will bring country ribs and burnt ends that sound way good.  I can bring a brisket or ribs and maybe a watermelon to smoke on site. 

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 23, 2014)

I would like to put some chicken in again. .  Might try the brisket thing too.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 24, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> I would like to put some chicken in again. . Might try the brisket thing too.


Sounds good Cam are you going to do smoked chicken or grilled chicken?  I think we can do brisket if we start it early enough.  I can bring my small charcoal smoker if we need it.  Someone needs to do Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans".

Stan


----------



## buddhageek (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be out of town that weekend so will miss the get together. Sounds like it'll be a good time. Thanks for the invite, hopefully we'll be able to make it next year.


----------



## gator (Apr 25, 2014)

I will try to stop by later in the day. I have a small cook to do for a gaggle of pilots at the Mason airport that day.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 26, 2014)

BuddhaGeek said:


> I'll be out of town that weekend so will miss the get together. Sounds like it'll be a good time. Thanks for the invite, hopefully we'll be able to make it next year.


Thanks for the response we will miss you.  Hope to meet you before next year.


Gator said:


> I will try to stop by later in the day. I have a small cook to do for a gaggle of pilots at the Mason airport that day.


Sounds great Gator we will look forward to meeting you.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 27, 2014)

Smoked and grilled chicken I suppose.  Might as well use all the burners!

We just got 25 new meat birds this week too.  :)


----------



## fpmich (Apr 28, 2014)

*Oh oh.... I forgot my wife's side of a family reunion.*   I know it's in July, right about the time of your get-together. 

I sure hope it is a different weekend.

I would really like to attend, visit, pick some brains, and see the other smokers in action.  I'm sure it would expand my knowledge of smoking.

I will check with her, and let you know if we can make it. 

*What time does your shindig start?*   _*I see the date but no time*_.  Doesn't really matter.  I'll be late anyway!  (Channeling my wife here) LOL


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 29, 2014)

fpmich said:


> *Oh oh.... I forgot my wife's side of a family reunion.*   I know it's in July, right about the time of your get-together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say noon.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 29, 2014)

More importantly, what time are we estimating to eat (since that's when this symphony of cooking will need to all come together)? I think we ate around 5pm last year which worked out pretty good, so unless there are any objections how about we stick with that? Thoughts?


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 29, 2014)

Noon to start and eat at 5:00 sounds good but I think if we do brisket someone will have to start a little earlier.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 30, 2014)

The compound will be open for business by 5pm friday and will not close until 3pm sunday for those that wish to roll in  early to brine the night before or just enjoy a campfire.

500pm dinner saturday will be the target.

if tents, campers or other special rigs need accommodating jusy let me know.  There will be electric available as well.


----------



## fpmich (May 16, 2014)

*Thanks for the further info.*

*Sorry for the delay in replying.*

My MIL collapsed while in CO on May 1st and wife flew out to be with her.  It ended sadly.  Mom Died while I was on phone with my wife and she was in Mom's room along with her step-dad.  Things have been hectic since then.  Please say a prayer for my wife and family.  Thank you.

Anyway... back to your/our, MI summer get-together....

Right now, it looks like we just may be able to make it, baring another catastrophe,  Our reunion has been changed to the 26Th.  Yippee!

*1.  BIG QUESTION!  .... Are there reasonable rate motels anywhere near you, within 10-15 miles or so?*

I sure hope so, because if I am going to enjoy a BBG, Fire or the like, and have more one beer, than I am not going to drive.  Period.

Wife doesn't drink, so she can get us back to motel. 

My other option is bbq/fire, no beer, and drive down and back same day.  Just doesn't have the same ring.  Ya know?  LOL


----------



## kingfishcam (May 16, 2014)

Sorry for your loss FP.  These events suck..

Yes, there is a holiday inn just outside the Tanger Outlet mall in Howell.  It is on Burkhart Rd/m59/I96 intersection.
there is a motel in Fowlerville also but cant vouch for that place.  Third optiob is camping at my place.  Pleanty of space for tent to rock star busses.


----------



## newsmoker chaz (May 17, 2014)

Hello all I would really love to join you all. Please let me know what I should bring to the gathering.


----------



## handymanstan (May 17, 2014)

Glad you can join us Chaz.  We ask all participants to bring your own drinks and a side dish to pass.  Swim suits and towels if you want to swim, bug spray and sunscreen.  Warm clothes for the evening fire.  We will put up a map to Cams a couple weeks before the party.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 17, 2014)

I'll bring some more ABTs this year and probably something else. I think I said this in some other thread but who knows. I drink to much to remember sh*t like this. 

Should be a fun time! Can't wait!


----------



## johnbphotos (May 17, 2014)

I have marked this event on my calendar looking forward to meeting and hanging out with fellow Q'ers.

I'm coming from Lowell.

I would like to bring my RV to stay in (32 ft Class A).

Thnx,

JohnB


----------



## newsmoker chaz (May 18, 2014)

Great thanks Handy.


----------



## handymanstan (May 18, 2014)

fpmich said:


> *Thanks for the further info.*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay in replying.*
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss Frank.  Lansing is only 20 miles from Cams so lots of motels here too.


hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'll bring some more ABTs this year and probably something else. I think I said this in some other thread but who knows. I drink to much to remember sh*t like this.
> 
> Should be a fun time! Can't wait!


Rockstar the ABTs sound great at least they were last year and I can't wait.


johnbphotos said:


> I have marked this event on my calendar looking forward to meeting and hanging out with fellow Q'ers.
> 
> I'm coming from Lowell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining in JohnB. There should be plenty of room for your RV.  Are you bringing your smoker too?


newsmoker chaz said:


> Great thanks Handy.


Your welcome Chaz and I can't wait to meet everyone.

Looks like we have 10-11 SMF members so far.  This is going to be a great party.

Stan


----------



## johnbphotos (May 18, 2014)

I might bring a couple. I will know more closer to Q-time and let you know.


----------



## robbq (May 19, 2014)

Hello all. The new guy on smf and this Michigan connection. I would love to attend any function that is scheduled. However I would be the one knowing nobody. If you are okay with that. I would love to bring my smoker and lend a hand. But more so to learn some techniques of better BBQ and smoking. Plus I love great beer and may bring some samples of homebrew!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2014)

Last year we were mostly all new and nobody really knew anybody. It's no big deal just come on out. We want this thing to grow!


----------



## handymanstan (May 19, 2014)

RobbQ said:


> Hello all. The new guy on smf and this Michigan connection. I would love to attend any function that is scheduled. However I would be the one knowing nobody. If you are okay with that. I would love to bring my smoker and lend a hand. But more so to learn some techniques of better BBQ and smoking. Plus I love great beer and may bring some samples of homebrew!


Glad to have you join us Rob.  There will be many knowing nobody but that's the fun. Getting to know each other face to face and enjoying adult beverages and good smoked food.

Home brewed beer sounds real good.

Stan


----------



## fpmich (May 19, 2014)

Robb, You won't be the only one who doesn't know anyone.  My wife and I are in the same boat.


----------



## humdinger (May 20, 2014)

Sounds like we're getting a decent sized group together! And to the new folks who weren't there last year; don't fret. This is a very friendly, laid back group. Cam does a great job of greeting folks as they roll in so you wont have to walk into the party cold.

Maybe we should do some name tags this year? Perhaps with our SMF handle in big letters and our first names underneath? Thoughts?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 20, 2014)

Name tags huh? Pretty official get together were having this year! Lol


----------



## robbq (May 20, 2014)

Hey..bacon name tags!..


----------



## fpmich (May 21, 2014)

I've had a small website for last 18 years and counting.  Didn't get dot.com name until sometime early in the 2000's.  But, as we got to know each other through posting, we eventually ended up having get togethers like this.  Picnic in fall, and spring dinner at a resturant in May.  We've had as few as 6 people and as many 50 at each of them.  Ya never know.

Anyway, one of our friends from the site, (Judy),  always got confused, between user names, and real names. 

So she started bringing name tags, and making us wear them, with username and first name at least. 

It got the job done, and was appreciated by all.  Now she has the nickname of *"Name Tag Lady".  *LOL

It a good idea to use.  Especially at my age.  I need all the help I can get remembering. <grin>


----------



## handymanstan (May 21, 2014)

I think using name tags is a excellent idea.  Since it was Kurts idea we should put him in charge of it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 21, 2014)

Agreed! He's in charge of the name tags!


----------



## humdinger (May 21, 2014)

No problem. I'll run to Staples and get a box of peel-n-stick name tags and a Sharpie. If Rockstar wants to get real formal he can wear his tuxedo T-Shirt! lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 21, 2014)

Ahahahhahahhahhhahhahhhhahhaa!!! I don't own one of them fancy tuxedo shirts humdinger! Always figured they were outta my budget!


----------



## humdinger (May 21, 2014)

They're fairly reasonable, but if you get the one with carnation painted on the lapel, it could be pricey! lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 21, 2014)

Lmao!!! Id want the real fancy one that's why I haven't bought it yet. Still saving up! Us hillbillies don't have much money left at the end of the week after all the PBR and ammo bought!


----------



## robbq (May 21, 2014)

Well cool.  I believe I am interested in attending.  Sounds fun. Looking forward to a new experience and people.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 22, 2014)

Robb will you be wearing a tuxedo tshirt? Humdinger is trying to make this kinda formal....


----------



## fpmich (May 23, 2014)

*I can tell already that this is an outing to attend.*   You guys are *NUTS! * Just like me.

I don't own one of them fancy tuxedo shirts, but I promise to wear shirt and shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Oh yeah, pants too.

Can't wait to see some different smokers in action, and learn the benefits, and draw backs, of various kinds.

Not to mention I will be picking your brains for advice on methods and etc.

I don't know what I will be bringing yet.  Can't bring my smoker, so I suppose I'll have to think of a couple of good side dishes to pass.

Will I be able to get side dishes warmed up by someone?  I'd have to keep it cold in cooler during transport.

I'll work on it, and let you know what they may be later.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 23, 2014)

Yeah it was a good time last year for sure. I learned all about smoked cheese from Stan and started smoking it myself with his help. He also smoked watermelon! No BS! 

I'm sure it can be arranged to heat your sides up. Last year was the first time we did this and we pulled it off pretty good.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 23, 2014)

So is it official that everyone will be receiving a name tag upon arrival and we all need to be wearing tuxedo t-shirts?


Also If guests don't own a tuxedo t-shirt, but happen to own a real tuxedo is that something they could come dressed in?


----------



## robbq (May 24, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr
 I use to have a doctor shirt with pens stethoscope and all! However tuxedo shirt would be on th rental category. Sorry! ..lol.


----------



## robbq (May 24, 2014)

Now throwback tuxedos wit pink or paisley ruffles would be the bomb. .Hot but the bomb!


----------



## handymanstan (May 24, 2014)

Sorry guys but I don't have a tuxedo.  I will be wearing my SMF t-shirt. 













t.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 24, 2014






Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 24, 2014)

Why doesn't it surprise me that you have a SMF tshirt Stan???

Doctor shirt huh? That might work. But if your all talking about vintage tuxedos how about crushed velvet? Might be kinda hot for a summer bbq, but you'd be the talk of the party for sure!


----------



## humdinger (May 28, 2014)

Crushed Velvet!? now were getting into Liberace territory! LOL

Name tags will be available to everyone when they arrive. Just write down your SMF Name first then your first name underneath. Tuxedo shirts and the like are optional.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 29, 2014)

More smokers, more people, and name tags??? When do we get a corporate sponsor? This is getting kinda big for is rednecks. I might have to get out while it's still cool.... Lol!

Just to update I'm gonna be doing ABTs, and some smoked beans (own recipe). 

Anyone up for a fatty contest? Sounds cheap and easy for all. Everyone who wants in bring a fatty and we can have a panel of judges vote on them? Just a thought.


----------



## kingfishcam (May 30, 2014)

johnbphotos said:


> I have marked this event on my calendar looking forward to meeting and hanging out with fellow Q'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pleanty of room for the RV!


----------



## kingfishcam (May 30, 2014)

Sorry I have been missing for a while.  Been real busy with mowers, boats, dryers, broken cars, 7 day work schedule, etc.  Enough whining....

Pool is open, pleanty of firewood and all smokers are ready.  I hate to rush time, but I am really looking forward to the gathering!

Nametags are a great idea.  I get forgetful once the beer starts.

Sounds like we will have some campers this year, and a new smoker baby????

I am almost out of smoked cheese, so dont expect any from me.  I have really learned to like this stuff.  Thanks Stan.....  :)

We will be able to warm food, should not be an issue.

Anyone bringing a big smoker?  I thought somebody was thinking about bringing a trailer unit??


----------



## kingfishcam (May 30, 2014)

Oh ya, I will be stocking up on chicken thighs for the smoke.  That will be my passing dish.  :)

Need more cowbell for the band this year too.


----------



## johnbphotos (May 30, 2014)

..


----------



## johnbphotos (May 30, 2014)

SWEET. Can't wait. It's my busy season now but I will do everything in my powers to keep the BBQ on my calendar.
My customers would have to pay a righteous premium to get that date away from me hahahaha

One last Q, will there be power there for my MES? If not, no biggie, I'll just bring the stick burner :)


----------



## kingfishcam (May 30, 2014)

Pleanty of power for the MES.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 30, 2014)

How many smokers are in so far cam?


----------



## kingfishcam (May 31, 2014)

I think my two and the MES so far.  I am sure Stan will bring one out if needed as well.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 31, 2014)

I can always bring my mes as well if necessary.


----------



## handymanstan (May 31, 2014)

Wow it's getting closer to party time.  We have 12 members coming so far.

1 Cam                                                                                                                   

2 Stan                                                   

3 Humdinger

4 Dave

5 Newsmoker chaz

6 Fpmich

7 Seasonedlazyman brad

8 Shamp

9  Gator

10 Rockstar

11 Johnbphotos

12 RobbQ

D-ron

I think Seasonedlazyman said he was bringing a big smoker.  I can bring one or two small charcoal smokers.

Please if everyone coming can give us a idea of how many adults and kids that are coming with you and what food you are bringing will help the planing.

I am going to bring my wife and Dron with me and I will bring BBRs and of course Cheese, crackers and watermelon.

Also I will bring tables and chairs, Canopy's and a smoker.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 31, 2014)

I think just us two again but possibly two more


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2014)

Stan, Cam, humdinger....

None of you want to get in on a fattie throw down??? 

Come on!!! 

Anybody?? 

It just equals more great for all.


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 2, 2014)

The gauntlet has been thrown down and I am stupid enough to pick it up.  You are on Scott I will take your challenge and bring a fattie to smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 What are the rules and do we have to have a box with lettuce for presentation?    Now I will have to make a fattie every weekend till the party to find the one that will win.  My granddaughter thinks a Peanut butter and jelly fattie would win...

We might have to have a smoker just for fatties.  Anyone else?

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 2, 2014)

Alright Stan! Now were talking! 

No lettuce box. As far as rules go we will have to pick out three judges and have them judge based on taste and appearance. Of course it will be a blind taste test so the judges won't know who's is who's.

Sound good?

Anyone else getting in on this?

PB&J fattie huh Stan? Make it cause if you do I like my odds! Lol!


----------



## robbq (Jun 3, 2014)

Perhaps we can make it an 80s hair band dress up event?..lol
Well I thought of staying somewhere close. If not even pitch a tent if there is room. .I would feel better both having some drink..and staying put. I will be traveling from Macomb Twp. Probably 1-1/2 hr trip I would estimate. .. like the idea of a fatty..it would be my first! Unless we are speaking of dating. .hahaa


----------



## robbq (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh btw..I will be bringing my weber smokey mountain. .


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 3, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Alright Stan! Now were talking!
> 
> No lettuce box. As far as rules go we will have to pick out three judges and have them judge based on taste and appearance. Of course it will be a blind taste test so the judges won't know who's is who's.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me Scott…but what... size doesn’t matter? 

Been thinking I might just skip the jelly then add a little sugar to the PB then some chocolate and end up with a peanut butter cup fatty with a raspberry glaze.   Bet you are getting worried now…

If I bring a rabbit can we try smoking it in the emerson.  If it comes out good I want to buy one.


RobbQ said:


> Perhaps we can make it an 80s hair band dress up event?..lol
> Well I thought of staying somewhere close. If not even pitch a tent if there is room. .I would feel better both having some drink..and staying put. I will be traveling from Macomb Twp. Probably 1-1/2 hr trip I would estimate. .. like the idea of a fatty..it would be my first! Unless we are speaking of dating. .hahaa


80’S hair band…. Well I think Cam and his crew might like that. 

There is plenty of room for a tent so no problem there.  Hope you join in doing a fatty they are pretty easy and fun to make.  Scott just made his first and you have plenty of time to practice before the party.  

Its great that you are bring your WSM we just might need all the grate space we can get.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 4, 2014)

Hahahaha! You crack me up Stan! Of course size doesn't matter! It's not the size of your bait, it's how you wiggle your worm! lol! 

Oh yeah I'm worried! Peanut butter cup fattie sounds like it'll take it! Lol!

I don't mind if you use the pressure smoker at all. I've only used it the one day and everything seemed overdone so we will have to guess on how Long to smoke it. Trial and error my friend. I'll bring it to the Q.

Is this your official entry to the fattie duel RobbQ? If so that's awesome! 

Anybody else? Cam??? Humdinger??? Y'all getting in on this fattie throwndown???


----------



## robbq (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes..I believe I will officially smoke a Fatty!  
( I haven't said that since high school! Lol )
I have been pondering on what to actually do? Along with a regular smoke. .any suggestions on regular smoke?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 5, 2014)

Smoke anything your good at RobbQ. So far I believe we have ABTs, chicken, babybacks, and country ribs.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, welcome to the fattie throw down! Should be fun!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 8, 2014)

Stan you smoke a fattie yet??? I waiting I see the results of your first one buddy.


----------



## fpmich (Jun 9, 2014)

Stan, I will volunteer my wife and I to be judges for the Fatties.

We've never seen, nor tasted, a Fattie.

So with us, it will be a triple blind test.  Same for my wife,

You will get a perspective, that is not geared toward a certain preference, in  flavor, texture, appearance and etc.


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 9, 2014)

RobbQ said:


> Yes..I believe I will officially smoke a Fatty!
> ( I haven't said that since high school! Lol )
> I have been pondering on what to actually do? Along with a regular smoke. .any suggestions on regular smoke?


Tha'ts great Robb, now there are three! 


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Stan you smoke a fattie yet??? I waiting I see the results of your first one buddy.


I have smoked a fattie or two.  Here's one I tried.













master forge 064.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jun 9, 2014






View media item 317947












smoke 145.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jun 9, 2014





   It tasted good...

The one I make for the party I have never done or heard of it being done so something different for sure.


fpmich said:


> Stan, I will volunteer my wife and I to be judges for the Fatties.
> 
> We've never seen, nor tasted, a Fattie.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank we will only need one more judge now. 

Now we just have to get @kingfishcam and @Humdinger Involved in the throw down.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking good Stan!

Where have cam and humdinger been hiding? Probably test Qing fatties daily! Lol


----------



## humdinger (Jun 9, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looking good Stan!
> 
> Where have cam and humdinger been hiding? Probably test Qing fatties daily! Lol


Sorry for the absence gang, was on vacation with the in-laws.......

Ok, so it's a fatty thrown down you want, then a fatty throwdown you'll get! I'm in. Though I must warn you, even though I've never done a fatty before, I have great "beginner's luck". I'll use the 4th of July weekend to begin experimenting...mwha hahahaha

I also have some tables and chairs I could bring. Lmk if you think we'll need them. Also what kinda smoker space will we have? Should I bring mine?


----------



## shaner (Jun 9, 2014)

i would come


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 9, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> hillbillyrkstr said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Stan!
> ...


Alright Kurt glad to have you join in the fattie throw down.  I think I have tables and chairs covered.  Another smoker can't be bad so bring it.


shaner said:


> i would come


Glad to have you Shaner.  I look forward to meeting you.   This party is growing and will be a great time for all.   Are you willing to do a fattie too?

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome shaner! Come on by for sure! It'll be a good time!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

Beginners luck huh humdinger? I don't know anything about that. Lol.

I had never done a fattie until I issued the challenge. Figured it was a cheap, easy, and wide open arena for everyone. We should get some very different fatties for the judges to choose from! 

I'm thinking we should probably make 2 fatties per person that way we can have more to pass around after the competition. I'm gonna do two any how cause I figure the guests will all want to try the winning fattie! 

That just happened!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 9, 2014)

LOL  Now we have to do two...Do they have to be the same?  Are we smoking them all together in the same smoker?  

One thing we do need is a dedicated  photographer.  I will bring my camera but last year I did not do a good job taking pictures. Need someone who is not drinking or cooking.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 9, 2014)

If I do, I will be a last minute entry for the fatty contest.  Be forwarned though, it may be a wild game not commonly found in freezers..

Pleanty of room for tents, campers or whatever!

80's hair band is most welcome at our place!!  Although I have not spent much time practicing.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I think I can bring my mes 40 and we can do all the fatties in that one. That way they all have the same smoke.

Yeah do a few different ones that's cool. Gonna be a lot of different fatties to try!


----------



## humdinger (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll have plenty of room in my smoker too if it comes to that. It's got quite a bit of space. I nicknamed it the "gun safe".


----------



## robbq (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello all. may I obtain exact address for planning voyage, a schedule of when smoking is to take place ( start, end of event ) .

Perhaps some contests on the side. Like:

Most intensive stare of smoker while cooking.

Best posture in a lounge chair.

Holding a beer the longest.

The funniest innuendo of man and meat. etc.








just a few suggestions..lol.

Anyway, either post or private message coordinateness if not want to be made public.   







Thank you.

Rob   AKA  ROBbQ


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning Rob I don't have cams address offhand but if you go to the michigan map. http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/smfmichgroup?selected=669830 Cam is just south of lansing and if you zoom in that is where the party will be. About 5 mins from 96-52.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 10, 2014)

For all that plan to attend, I will get some hotel info, and my address/phone to Stan so he can send PM's.  I dont have as much free time on the PC as the retired folks.  :)

Anyone wishing to camp, just let me know.  There is pleanty of space for tents to rockstar busses.  Electric might be at a premium though.  But I am sure we will manage.

I think we planned to eat in the 4-5pm range.  Beer started pouring about noon.


----------



## robbq (Jun 10, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> For all that plan to attend, I will get some hotel info, and my address/phone to Stan so he can send PM's. I dont have as much free time on the PC as the retired folks. :)
> 
> Anyone wishing to camp, just let me know. There is pleanty of space for tents to rockstar busses. Electric might be at a premium though. But I am sure we will manage.
> 
> I think we planned to eat in the 4-5pm range. Beer started pouring about noon.


Very good. Thanks. I believe now an arrival time would be better off Friday night to be prepared. A tent for myself is doable. And if I can get ahold of a company vehical for transportation, I then can and will offer up use of my Generator if electricity is needed for event? It's Big! and capable. However my car is good for smoker and cooler. Do people prep meat or anything else onsight? Or best to have all done and waiting for the grill ahead of time. Minus any overnight meat rub or brine for time.

Getting stoked for this now. Looking forward to new people and event. As well as meatheads!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a generator, and pleanty of electric for smokers.  The spread out campers is the only iffy point of electricity.  We should be good!!

Friday night I will be in a lawn chair by a fire brining chicken.  And possibly rolling a fatty.....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah cam!! Roll that fattie! Is that an official entry into the fattie throw down???


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 15, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Yeah cam!! Roll that fattie! Is that an official entry into the fattie throw down???



I am relaxing on the deck formulating ideas now.  :)
An experiment in the making.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

I've only made two fatties so far cam and I only started after I suggested this throw down! Best part is the fattie itself is very subjective! You can make hundreds of variations! Im sure were gonna see some wild ones!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 16, 2014)

This will be my first attempt at a fatty.  First attempt at a brisket too.

Speaking of food, we had better get the menu together..

Who plans to bring what???

Cam- Chicken thighs and a first time brisket

Handyman?

Hillbilly?

RobbQ?

Hum?  (You better have two pans of mac n cheese!!)

Anyone??


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

Hillbilly is bringing ABTs, and beans. Of cores a fattie or two as well. I'll be in the middle of moving around then so I doubt I'll be able to bring my smoker. I was hoping to buy it's probably gonna be hard.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 16, 2014)

Cam- Chicken thighs and a first time brisket

Handyman?

Hillbilly-ABT's and baked beans

RobbQ?

Hum? (You better have two pans of mac n cheese!!)

Anyone??


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 16, 2014)

I will bring 5-6 racks of  baby back ribs.  2 Fatties and a rabbit for the pressure cooker. Oh and some cheese and crackers to snack on.

I can bring my MES 40 and a charcoal smoker.

Also planing to bring 2 canopy's in case of weather, 10 tables, 60 chairs and one ice table.

Cam what time are you starting the brisket?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure on the brisket yet.  Need to do some homework.  Might have to get up early for that one....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

Early or start it Friday night depending on how big it is.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 16, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Early or start it Friday night depending on how big it is.



I am going to start small.  No reason to cut my teeth on a $50.00 piece of meat.  Or maybe I should try an all night smoke??


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

All night smokes are awesome!

Then again I've failed twice on brisket. Humdingers buddy who was at your place last year said he has brisket down.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 16, 2014)

The way I see it, the gathering is a place to meet some new people and try some new smoke.  If the brisket does not turn out, well then you guys will have something to razz me about for a year....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 16, 2014)

Hahahaha! That's true cam. But like I said I failed in my few attempts so you won't hear it from me!


----------



## robbq (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello All.

As of now, just myself is attending. I will be bringing my Weber Smokey Mountain. I do think a late Friday evening arrival could happen. I will be bringing my entry to the Fattie throwdown.

. It will be my first attempt. Main dish is pork shoulder and some buns for sammitches. I as well will try a side. Either Bacon wrapped cheese stuffed jalapeno poppers. Or bacon onion rings. ( this is I will try )  I as well hope to have a few growlers of some craft beer for some sampling . I do enjoy a cigar while sitting. I am not sure if anyone else indulges. I will be starting the shoulder around 4-5 am to insure a rest period for dinner. And may whip up some of my sweet coffee bbq sauce or tangy pepper sauce. If there is any other info needed please feel free..

TTYL  ps check out my fathers day gift!

ROBbQ













20140615_135415.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice gift RobbQ!

I have the jalapeños covered but if you wanna make more feel free.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 17, 2014)

That is a fancy looking rig there RobbQ!  Bacon onion rings?  That sounds good!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 17, 2014)

The 2014 gathering has now been made official.  I just reserved the porta potty.  Thought I should tell you all.  :)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 17, 2014)

Smart


----------



## humdinger (Jun 17, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> The 2014 gathering has now been made official.  I just reserved the porta potty.  Thought I should tell you all.  :)


Good thinking Cam, if Rockstar makes those Jalapeno's stuffed with saracha meat again, you may need some extra blue water.......! LOL

I'll be doing country ribs again. I just did some this past Sunday so I have them dialed in pretty good. Ok Cam, I'll ask the wife to whip up her Mac and cheese again. She usually bakes it, but I think the smoker really puts it over the top.

I'll have some rack space in my smoker for others to use if needed. It'll be purring along at about 250 degrees for most of the day so if anyone else wants in on that, LMK.

I'll also bring the corn hole, washer, and ladder ball games again too.


----------



## humdinger (Jun 17, 2014)

RobbQ said:


> Hello All.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a sweet set up Robb. I'll watch for smoke to the east! ;)


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 17, 2014)

RobbQ that is a nice dads day gift for sure.  I see many fine meals made with that in the coming years. 

Kurt is Dave coming this year? 

The list is growing. 

Cam- Chicken thighs and a first time brisket

Handyman- BB ribs, smoked cheese and crackers, a Rabbit. Tums and Watermelon  

Hillbilly- ABT's and baked beans

RobbQ-  PP sammitches, poppers or bacon onion rings, and sauces

Hummdinger- CSRs, Mac and cheese

Johnbphotos- breakfast burritos and rib doggies

towerclimber- 1 butts, buns and homemade tater salad.

Fpmitch- a pan or two of scalloped potatoes

@newsmoker chaz ?

@Shamp ?

@SeasonedLazyMan ?

@Gator ?

@Daver1208 ?


----------



## johnbphotos (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm in.

Will be bringing my MES 40 and my Brinkman stick burner.

I am trying for a Friday late afternoon/ early evening arrival.

Will be staying in an RV.

Not sure what I'll be smoking yet


----------



## stonemill (Jun 17, 2014)

I am new to fancy smoking and this forum.  The get together sounds fun.  How do I get involved and participate.  Were is it located?  Am I supposed to bring my smoker?, or can I chip in some cash to help those cooking to defray the cost.  I built my first reverse flow smoker this winter and use it at a camp ground were we are seasonals, I am learning the cost of cooking for large crowds.


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 18, 2014)

johnbphotos said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Will be bringing my MES 40 and my Brinkman stick burner.
> 
> ...


Hey john maybe you could do a breakfast smoke for the ones coming friday night instead of smoking dinner.  There is going more food then we can eat what with everyone smoking something and the fatties.  Just a thought.


stonemill said:


> I am new to fancy smoking and this forum. The get together sounds fun. How do I get involved and participate. Were is it located? Am I supposed to bring my smoker?, or can I chip in some cash to help those cooking to defray the cost. I built my first reverse flow smoker this winter and use it at a camp ground were we are seasonals, I am learning the cost of cooking for large crowds.


I sent you a PM. 

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2014)

Breakfast fatty.  Good idea.  Probably be needing a good base to start the hopps formenting on Saturday....


----------



## johnbphotos (Jun 18, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Hey john maybe you could do a breakfast smoke for the ones coming friday night instead of smoking dinner.  There is going more food then we can eat what with everyone smoking something and the fatties.  Just a thought.
> 
> I sent you a PM.
> 
> Stan


Hmmm... Maybe I could smoke a Pork Belly Friday night and make breakfast burritos with it on Saturday morning.

How many people are you expecting to be there Friday night?

If I do that I may only bring my MES unless an additional stick burner is needed.

Also thinking of doing some of my famous (to me anyhow) Rib Doggies to snack on.













ribdoggies.jpg



__ johnbphotos
__ Jan 21, 2014






Thnx,

JohnB


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks john,

Breakfast burritos sounds good.  I would guess at this point 10-20 people for breakfast but now that they know about the burritos more might come early.  I will be there before 9 am.

Rib doggies look good and sounds great.

I think we will have enough smoker space so the MES should be enough.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2014)

Pool is at 80.  Just sayin..

Who was bringing nametags and a sharpie?


----------



## humdinger (Jun 18, 2014)

Cam,
I'll bring the name tags and sharpie.


----------



## humdinger (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh and I talked with Dave and he is still on the fence. He's working a lot of hours out of town lately, so he can't commit just yet. His SMF handle is Daver1208, so send him a PM with all the info if you can. Maybe that'll persuade him. Thanks.


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 18, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> Oh and I talked with Dave and he is still on the fence. He's working a lot of hours out of town lately, so he can't commit just yet. His SMF handle is Daver1208, so send him a PM with all the info if you can. Maybe that'll persuade him. Thanks.


Thanks Kurt.   Done


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 18, 2014)

Towerclimber--2 butts, buns and homemade tater salad...I'm tryin like hell to get my smoker there but I may need space on anothers...ill know when the time frame gets closer


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2014)

East siders are going to need a bus!!!


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm in warren...ill buy the beer for the ride there!!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like this Q is gonna be a lot bigger than last year!


----------



## robbq (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I already have a butt on the menu. .A fatties for throw down. .will do one for breakfast sat morning. A western omelet fatties perhaps. 
Bacon onion rings..and a couple growler of craft beer. Should bring swimsuit?  Is 3 butts too much with towerclimber...2?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2014)

Pool will be open!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2014)

We could use some volunteers coming saturday for things like salad, potatoes, sides, deserts???

Me thinks there will be lots of meat with the list so far.


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 18, 2014)

My wife is gonna make her potato salad...its always a huge hit at our bbq's


----------



## fpmich (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond.  Things have been hectic for my wife and I right now.  Now have to make an unplanned road trip to CO to haul some stuff for Deb stepdad.

We still plan on attending your cookout.  We will bring  a pan or two of scalloped potatoes.  Maybe I can talk her into a desert too.  We will just have to warm the potatoes up to serving temp again is all.  So it might take an hour or so of rented space in someone's smoker.


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 19, 2014)

20140618_201711.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Jun 19, 2014





Hey everyone,
Noy sure to start a new thread in mich forum...my phone is weird buy here are some pics from today of my smoker...I had rain day at work so I put in time on the smoker...enjoy the pics


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 19, 2014)

20140618_201700.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Jun 19, 2014


















20140618_201653.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Jun 19, 2014


















20140618_091735.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Jun 19, 2014


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 19, 2014)

That is off to a BIG smoker start FP.

I am sure we will have room in a Smoker for a couple pans of taters.  :)


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 19, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> The list is growing.
> 
> Cam- Chicken thighs and a first time brisket
> 
> ...


HaHa   I guess our smokers are bigger then our stomachs.   I think we all want to show off and make enough to feed all but we should be making enough to share.  I will just bring 4 racks of ribs and that should be enough for anyone who wants to get a bone or two.  For the PP instead of buns maybe go with small dinner rolls and make small sliders.  I would suggest just one Butt from those who want to do PP.  Like Cam said you don’t need to bring $50.00 worth of meat.  Everyone should bring ziplock bags for leftovers!!!

Just the fatty throw down will be enough to feed us all.  LOL   

@towerclimber I think you should start your build thread here. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/203/other-builds

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jun 19, 2014)

Stan,
I agree that we are getting too heavy on the meats. If you want I can leave the country ribs at home and bring a pan of green beans instead. That way we have one more side and one less meat. The mac and cheese and my fatty will still be there of course. Thoughts?


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 19, 2014)

The wife and I can also bring corn on the cob to throw on a grill?


----------



## robbq (Jun 19, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> HaHa   I guess our smokers are bigger then our stomachs.   I think we all want to show off and make enough to feed all but we should be making enough to share.  I will just bring 4 racks of ribs and that should be enough for anyone who wants to get a bone or two.  For the PP instead of buns maybe go with small dinner rolls and make small sliders.  I would suggest just one Butt from those who want to do PP.  Like Cam said you don’t need to bring $50.00 worth of meat.  Everyone should bring ziplock bags for leftovers!!!
> 
> Just the fatty throw down will be enough to feed us all.  LOL
> 
> ...



As a first time attendee, yea..a lot of meat. The butt I have listed to bring is o larger then normal one and probably enough I'm sure. And slider size buns already were in the thoughts. 1 fattie for throw down and one for breakfast. .will share with any early arrivals. Again I am a Friday evening show up. Bacon onion rings for tasty side probably a dozen or so.. treat as horderves throughout the day if Hungary. .I flow easy. The racks on weber smokey,  one almost for butt only with some side room second open after rings and fatties so perhaps potential room for something. So some food can be for lunch as well? ? Will help rid of it. Also I am trying to design and machine an annual trophy/medal for best fattie to be annually won..thoughts?


----------



## fpmich (Jun 20, 2014)

My wife laughed, when I told her I posted that we would just bring scalloped potatoes and maybe a desert.  I told her there was going to be more meat there than a army could eat!

They'll figure it out sooner or later, I said.   *And now you have!*   LOL  

I've got to admit, my first thoughts was what meat to smoke too.   I mean, after all...... who doesn't think that way with a smoker?  Especially for a smoking party!    It just struck me funny, is all.   Besides, how can you only smoke a couple or 3 lb of meat? 

I'm beginning to regret volunteering to be a Fatty judge. (Even tho' I qualify as a fatty). 

It appears, that if I only take one bite from each one, I won't be able to eat anything else the rest of the day.    Let's see now, there is going to be maybe 20-30 people and 87 fatties being cooked for throw down.  HA!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I hope there are a couple of you there, with a horizontal smoker sfb type smoker, similar to Char-Griller, so that I can pick your brains on using them.  I usually do pretty good with my chargriller, but not always.  Especially not when smoking salmon so far.

*I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you, *learning something, enjoying a common passion, and just hanging out with new friends, and tasting someone else's cooking.  Can't wait!

P.S.  (Have Zip Locks in my back pocket already)


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 20, 2014)

The country ribs were a big hit Kurt.  I hate to miss out on them, but a pan of green beans is a good idea.  I will probably skip the smoked salmon this year, espically due to fatty cooking on Saturday morning.

FP, not sure about the Q you are taliking about, but somebody else might chime in.  I do not have that fancy stuff..


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 20, 2014)

Kurt I will miss the CSRs but you are probably right.  We still have a few weeks till this happens and 5 people who have not responded yet.  Let’s wait a bit and see what comes up.

Larry I think you are already bringing enough so if you don’t mind let someone else bring the corn.

Rob those onion rings sound good and even though I know there is going to be too much food I think a dozen might not be enough.  LOL    The trophy idea is great.  Let us know what you come up with.

Frank I don’t think we will have that many fatties to taste but we can get you a spit can so you don’t have to swallow.  Be like wine tasting.  I can’t wait to meet everyone either. 

Cam I will miss the salmon with the cheese and crackers.

Todd from A-MAZE-N Products sent me a PM this morning and has offered to chip in to the party.

Thank you Todd you are much appreciated.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 20, 2014)

Todd is the MAN!!!

I need to order another Maverick for the smoke.  I will have two of my smokers running and only one 732.  That is a problem..

OK Stan.  I have salmon, but not sure I have real estate in a fish smoker.  Could brine a small batch and plug in your electric I suppose??
Might even do that Friday night while poking a fire.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 20, 2014)

Medal for the winner of the fattie throw down huh? Nice! It'll look good around my neck! 

Right about now Stan is probably thinking his hands would look good wrapped around my neck! Lol!  

This get together is getting better everyday!


----------



## towerclimber (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey hillbilly...is that a second place medal around your neck cause the firsy place medal is gonna hang out on a special hook on my smoker :)


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 20, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Todd is the MAN!!!
> 
> I need to order another Maverick for the smoke. I will have two of my smokers running and only one 732. That is a problem..
> 
> ...


Put a fillet or two in your little chief smoker and I can bring a extra 732 for you.


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Medal for the winner of the fattie throw down huh? Nice! It'll look good around my neck!
> 
> Right about now Stan is probably thinking his hands would look good wrapped around my neck! Lol!
> 
> This get together is getting better everyday!


Not at all Scott I hope you win....at cornhole


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 20, 2014)

I am going for my rubber boots. It is going to get deep here soon..


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 20, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha! Second place.... What's that???


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 20, 2014)

Laughing too hard over here! You might want to get your waders cam! It's gone get real deep!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody into hot sauce?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 21, 2014)

Hot sauce is good but not the stuff that's made with ghost peppers and burns your tongue off


----------



## robbq (Jun 21, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Anybody into hot sauce?



I am a hot sauce pepper head!  Yes. Love the spice in my life.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 21, 2014)

A guy from High School has gooten pretty successful with his sauce, rught here in Michigan.  I will get a few bottles for the party then.

It is called Scotty O Hotty.


----------



## humdinger (Jun 21, 2014)

I too love hot sauce....siracha, franks, tobasco, and all the others made by folks like you and me. For my 30th b-day, my wife got a subscription to a "Hot sauce of the month" club. It was a great way to try regional sauces from around the country. Though like Hillbilly said, I just don't like anything so hot that you cant even taste the pepper/chile.

As for the CSR's; I guess I can do them if everyone is bringing zip lock bags. It wouldn't hurt to do one batch (I was going to do two) I'll just cut them into cubes when they're done and we'll have enough to go around as little CSR burnt ends...... mmmmm.

Sounds like a lot more excitement leading up to this year gathering. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## robbq (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello all. Shouting out. It's been toooo quiet here lately. Either we are all busy perfecting the fattie thing, or summer is getting the way. Anyhoo, saying hello, and preparing for a weekend rib smoke with the weber performer doing salmon steak fillets. And perhaps pick your brains where most find the kind of wood you smoke with? Could use a trustful supplier. And do most avoid wood from orchards due to chemicals throughout  the years?

Happy hump day.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





RobbQ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 25, 2014)

I buy all my pellets from todd, and I use the chunks from the bags I find at the local stores. A buddy of mine went to a local apple
Orchard last year and got a bunch of apple wood on the cheap. I honestly didn't even think about the chemicals though.... Good call on that Robb. 


If you have any suggestions in all ears.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Robb.  I use pellets and dust from amazenproducts here on the site.  I do have a local wood supplier right around the corner though and he has apple, cherry, hickory and maybe a few others.  I can have some available for the gathering if anyone is looking to purchase.

and yes, busy as hell getting the yard ready!  Lots to do here.


----------



## robbq (Jun 25, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Hey Robb.  I use pellets and dust from amazenproducts here on the site.  I do have a local wood supplier right around the corner though and he has apple, cherry, hickory and maybe a few others.  I can have some available for the gathering if anyone is looking to purchase.
> 
> and yes, busy as hell getting the yard ready!  Lots to do here.



Awesome. .that would be cool. . Wish something I could help with. .
Did you get a handle on all the food?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 25, 2014)

Not quite yet but all the food will come together.  I have a few friends and family that will fill in some holes on side dishes.  A trip to costco for plates and utensils and we will be in good shape.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 29, 2014)

Where's everyone been? Practicing those second place fatties im assuming? Lol!

Can't wait for the second annual michigan get together!


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 30, 2014)

20 days left till the party!!!!!  I am still here and yes I am getting sick of Fatties. LOL 

We are still waiting for a few to confirm.

@newsmoker chaz ?

@Shamp ?

@Gator ?

This is going to be a lot of fun and I can't wait.

Stan


----------



## daver1208 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey Stan,

Things are not looking good for me this year. My annual Fantasy Football Rules meeting is scheduled for the same day. Right now it's scheduled for 4, but might get pushed back to 7. I'll keep ya posted if things change.


----------



## jasona44 (Jul 1, 2014)

Man Does That Sound Like A Good Time!!! But I Will Be Smkking A Whole Hog For My Family Reunion. Please Post Lots Of Pic And Lets Us Know The Winning FattY Recipe.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 1, 2014)

Daver1208 said:


> Hey Stan,
> 
> Things are not looking good for me this year. My annual Fantasy Football Rules meeting is scheduled for the same day. Right now it's scheduled for 4, but might get pushed back to 7. I'll keep ya posted if things change.


So sorry to hear Dave. We will miss you for sure.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 1, 2014)

jasona44 said:


> Man Does That Sound Like A Good Time!!! But I Will Be Smkking A Whole Hog For My Family Reunion. Please Post Lots Of Pic And Lets Us Know The Winning FattY Recipe.


Sorry you can't make it Jason,  There's always next year.  I hope you post your Hog smoke and we will post lots of pics.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 1, 2014)

We on the home stretch now.  I have a house full all this week with 4th parties this weekend and family reunion on the 12th.  Been squeezing some walleye fishing in too.  Sorry, it is not possible to save walleye longer than a day around here..

no fatty practice here.  I plan to win right out if the gate!!!!


----------



## humdinger (Jul 1, 2014)

So now I have a conundrum. My dear aunt decided to schedule my grandmothers 80th Birthday party on the same day as our gathering. We haven't been given a firm time yet, but I may be pulling double duty that day. As of right now I may come to the gathering early and stay til 3 or 4pm. We'll see once I know more about the timing of things.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry to here about the conundrum Kurt, You can bring Grandma to the gathering and we will all sing happy birthday to her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seasonedlazyman sent me a PM and will be coming and said he will bring his smoker if it's ready.

@fpmich Since you two are going to be judges how hot can you take it?  Should we keep the spice down?  I was planing on making two fatties with one mild and one Sriracha hot. 

Only 17 days left until 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 2, 2014)

Grannys are welcome.  They have the best recipes anyway!


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 3, 2014)

The list updated!

Cam- Chicken thighs and a first time brisket

Handyman- BB ribs, smoked cheese and crackers, a Rabbit. Tums and Watermelon  

Hillbilly- ABT's and baked beans

RobbQ-  PP sammitches, poppers or bacon onion rings, and sauces

Hummdinger- CSRs, Mac and cheese

Johnbphotos- breakfast burritos and rib doggies

towerclimber- 1 butts, buns and homemade tater salad.

Fpmitch- a pan or two of scalloped potatoes

Shamp- pork butt

Seasonedlazyman

@newsmoker chaz ?

@Gator ?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 3, 2014)

I will have some smoked salmon to go along with the cheeses and crackers.  My cuz Brad will be bringing a salad.


----------



## robbq (Jul 3, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> We on the home stretch now. I have a house full all this week with 4th parties this weekend and family reunion on the 12th. Been squeezing some walleye fishing in too. Sorry, it is not possible to save walleye longer than a day around here..
> 
> no fatty practice here. I plan to win right out if the gate!!!!


Ditto on out of the gate. Cookouts last few weekends and more this weekend. So first time fattie is gonna happen there. Beware! It's like the California Chrome conundrum!

Below is my BB ribs and Grilled smoked glazed salmon.  Very busy...













cook.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 3, 2014


















fish.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 3, 2014


















meat.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 3, 2014


















rib.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 3, 2014


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 3, 2014)

Yummy looking chow right there!

We made hillbilly dinner right on the campfire last night.  Cabbage bowl full of steak, potato, onion, garlic, green peppers and carrots.  Season to taste, wrap in foil and straight in the campfire fr about 30 minutes.  Kids loved it.


----------



## fpmich (Jul 5, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> @fpmich Since you two are going to be judges how hot can you take it?  Should we keep the spice down?  I was planing on making two fatties with one mild and one Sriracha hot.
> 
> Stan


I don't mind some heat, but don't slip in any Habanero, or Ghost peppers on me.  LOL


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Just a quick hello to say hey.
I just got word yeaterday that I may be going to north carolina for work leaving monday the 14th so there is a chance I'm going to miss yhe get together. Ill know more this coming week if I'm going.

Figured I'd give you all a heads up but nothing is set in stone yet

The good news is that if I do have to go it is north carolina and athentic NC bbq will be calling my name


----------



## humdinger (Jul 8, 2014)

I hear ya climber! Hopefully you can work it out.

I'll be able to make it after all, but won't be able to stay for dinner. :( Guess I'll just have to fill up on fatties!


----------



## robbq (Jul 8, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> We on the home stretch now. I have a house full all this week with 4th parties this weekend and family reunion on the 12th. Been squeezing some walleye fishing in too. Sorry, it is not possible to save walleye longer than a day around here..
> 
> no fatty practice here. I plan to win right out if the gate!!!!


Ditto on out of the gate. Cookouts last few weekends and more this weekend. So first time fattie is gonna happen there. Beware! It's like the California Chrome conundrum!


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Jul 9, 2014)

I got my smoker rolling.  We did the 4th parade here in town and had a great time.

I am having a problem bending the door to fit the smoker.  I'm pretty sure I'll have it done.  It's a 275 gallon, off set, reverse flow smoker with 4 racks.  I'll be bringing plenty of wood.  But I haven't smoked any meat on it yet.  Looking forward to any help with regulating temp.

I'm bringing 4 guys.  As of now we are bringing Lake Michigan caught smoked salmon.  Also 3 pans of cheesy party potatoes.

Plenty of beer.  Maybe some larger cuts of beef to smoke while there if I get it going.

Looking forward to this party.

Any body wanna see what I built?













006.JPG



__ seasonedlazyman
__ Jul 9, 2014


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 9, 2014)

Lazyman that is awesome!!! I also just got done with my build yesterday, got it to the house today and am
Sitting here with a beer curing it as we speak













20140709_171000.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Jul 9, 2014


----------



## robbq (Jul 9, 2014)

Well seasoned. . ( see what I did there)
That's a nice project.  And it's hooked to a gazebo? 
Well never seen anything like that before. 
Great party smoke.  Larger cuts seems may be overkill. Earlier thread posts the were trying to cut back on meat. May want to inquire. 
I am looking forward to meeting everyone being a newbie. 
See ya soon! 
" smoke it if you got it"
Robbq.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice builds fellas! Very nice! Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 10, 2014)

Cutting back on meat ??? Last time i checked this was a bbq gathering. No meat is too much meat!! Lol


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 11, 2014)

My how time flys!  Very nice smoker builds guys, very impressive!!

One week. to go!!!!  

Glad to hear you will make it Hum!

Pool is a bit cool with the recient rains and cold evening temps, but still about 80/

I will be home Friday cutting grass and making brine.

Anyone needing address/phone/etc should send a note to Handymanstan.  He has all details.  

I am still a bit lost on my fatty plan, but hopefully pull it together in the next few days.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 11, 2014)

The list updated! Cam- Chicken thighs and a first time brisketHandyman- BB ribs, smoked cheese and crackers, a Rabbit. Tums and Watermelon   Hillbilly- ABT's and baked beansRobbQ-  PP sammitches, poppers or bacon onion rings, and saucesHummdinger- CSRs, Mac and cheese  -- Has to leave early. Johnbphotos- Has to work   towerclimber- Has to work Fpmitch- a pan or two of scalloped potatoes Shamp- pork butt Seasonedlazyman- Lake Michigan caught smoked salmon.  Also 3 pans of cheesy party potatoes. Gator – has to be on call and will try to stop out.  @newsmoker chaz - We are going to have a raffle for the items received from Todd and A-MAZE-N Products.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 14, 2014)

Let the countdown begin!  So far the weather looks to be working in our favor.  :)


----------



## robbq (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello fellow smokers.

Such a load for me to cram into this week. Especially shopping, prep and organization of necessities. Work has been full throttle. The special award I wanted to cut did not happen. We have had no open machines to fabricate even on my own time. I am sure we will live, it would of been cool though. I may be coming rite from work Fri. That is in the Auburn Hills area and halfway there for me.

That is if a last minute must work on Saturday thing happens. I have a small tent to pitch, although probably not much sleep will happen I am sure. Very much looking forward to meeting everyone and having this event.

If any last things are needed or requested and I can help in any way, please let me know, I will be happy to lend a hand or tool.

I am again interested in some different wood from your source. Not a lot, but some for the season, if this is still an available option.

( WARNING!  :  I am known to have quick witted humor and enjoying laughing and jokes ) before alcohol.

Thanks guys.

RobbQ


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 14, 2014)

No Biggie Robb.  Braging rights will work just fine..

TO ALL!!

Some things to bring that will make your visit more enjoyable:


Bathing suit and towel
Lawn chair
Sun screen
Bug spray
Bring your own drinks!!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 14, 2014)

I will stop in at the farm and see about the wood chunks also....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 14, 2014)

Medal would have been cool but then y'all would be mad at me when I wore it around my neck at next years get together!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 14, 2014)

Update for me I'll be bringing 4 people total (including myself). Can't remember if I ever said that or not. Sorry I haven't been on to much I've been moving and working on the new place. Not to far from your place Cam. 

I still have no floor down in half the house and just started painting so I'm not sure how long I'll be able to stay Saturday night. Probably not long past dinner. I'm hoping to make it over Friday for a bit as well. Just a lot of work to do before I can actually move in the new place. 

Sorry if this inconveniences anyone.

I'm still planning on bringing beans and ABTs. 

Do we have a ballpark head count?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 14, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Update for me I'll be bringing 4 people total (including myself). Can't remember if I ever said that or not. Sorry I haven't been on to much I've been moving and working on the new place. Not to far from your place Cam.
> 
> 
> I still have no floor down in half the house and just started painting so I'm not sure how long I'll be able to stay Saturday night. Probably not long past dinner. I'm hoping to make it over Friday for a bit as well. Just a lot of work to do before I can actually move in the new place.
> ...



Cool!  Where is the new place at??

If I had to ball park, it would be 40.  I am sure I will have about the same full batch of clowns I had last year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice! 40 seems like growth from last year for sure!

New place is out near sober and owosso.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 15, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Nice! 40 seems like growth from last year for sure!
> 
> 
> New place is out near sober and owosso.



Cool!  I guess we will be neighbors then.  I have a few friends and am frequently up that way.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome! Maybe we can get together for some more smokes and beers.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 15, 2014)

HAHA I can't see rockstar living anywhere called sober.. Scott bring pics of the new digs with you to the get together. Also I got a mailbox and did the mod so I won't need yours but thanks.

We will have a prize for the fatty contest provided by Todd and A-MAZE-N Products.  We will also have a raffle for the other items Todd sent.

You guys spending the night will have to come up with something else for breakfast as Johnb can't make it.

I am planing to come out friday night and bring the tables and chairs. 

This is going to be a perfect day weather wise and we all should have to much to eat and drink.

I think since Kurt has to leave early maybe we should start the fatties early.  What do you think?

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 15, 2014)

Brunch  fatty????  They are about a 2 hour cook right?

I will put a SMF plywood sign at the end of the driveway so the newbies can find us.

Scott on Sober rd, now that is funny.....  :)


----------



## humdinger (Jul 15, 2014)

The name of that road will be changed in 6 months to avoid any confusion with the new neighbors! lol

It'll take 2-3 hours for the fatty's to cook. I'm still trying to negotiate staying for dinner, so please don't plan anything around me (though I do appreciate the consideration!). I plan on being out there early, but if someone wants to compete and isn't arriving until later, we'll have to consider them.


----------



## robbq (Jul 15, 2014)

May I ask how far ahead has anyone prepped a fattie? .or is it best to assemble just before the smoker?. I didn't know if meat can become wet or the stuffing would get soggy or something. 
I am a cigar connoisseur and do enjoy a smoke. Anybody else?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 15, 2014)

I will be the on the fly fatty guy.

as for cigar, I quit smoking almost 2 years ago but they are welcome around the campfire.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I've been getting the sober rd joke a lot lately. Guess it comes with the territory. 

Ok Stan on the mailbox mod.

I smoke a cigar here and there but it's usually cheapies. 

I plan on making my fattie before I head over. I've prepped almost nothing as I've been working on the house. Hopefully it comes out good.


----------



## fpmich (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hey guys... don't forget to add another judge or three, "who DO know what a fatty is".*

Deb & I would sure feel bad if our under-developed taste buds and lack of knowledge on fatties, led to wrong winner.  I would suggest 1 or 3 more judges.  Wife doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  (I didn't consult with her before I volunteered her.  LOL  But she is okay with it,)

*BTW... No one said what time fatties are to be judged,*   Deb and I may not make it down there until 1:00 - 2:00 PM.  If fatties are done before then, then just pick new judges to replace us.    Our feelings won't be hurt.  We're the ones late to the party.  LOL

I'm really looking forward to meeting you all, enjoying the day visiting with new friends, and maybe learning something in the process too.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2014)

I plan to make a fatty sometime Friday before all of you try to copy my secret, soon to be "award winning, never to be duplicated, wish you could come close, not so sober" fatty......  

I am not partial to who and when it will be judged.  :)

I am putting a nail in the garage wall for the trophy right after work today.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 16, 2014)

Gonna be a long year looking at that nail with nothing on it cam...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2014)

If all else fails, I may invoke "house rules".


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 16, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha! I'm gonna go ahead and guess that'll help you win huh?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 17, 2014)

We ever figure out who's smoker all the fatties are gonna cook in? And what wood or wood combo we will be using? Is it yours Stan?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 17, 2014)

I dont think we talked about that.  If we plan to have lunch fattys they will have to start cooking in the 9 or 10 am range.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 17, 2014)

I will need 5 hrs for ribs.  if we cook the fatties early I can do that too.  I can be out around 9am.  What are you smoking in your big smoker Cam? 

I will be putting together my fatties tomorrow before I come out with tables and chairs.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 17, 2014)

I think the brisket is going in my propane smoker and the chicken will go in the electric.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 17, 2014)

I have some panera bread and a big bowl of salad coming.


----------



## robbq (Jul 18, 2014)

Cam, how early Friday could one show up?  I could be as early as 4 to 6 p.m. after I leave from work. The company transit vehicle is loaded!

I plan on the butt starting at around 6 a.m. I rolled my fattie yesterday, and seasoned the pork and wrapped it. I will assemble the Bacon onion rings on sight. The butt will be on top rack. It may be moved after 5 hours to lower rack in my WSM. Then the fattie if need be cooked on top with rings . I have 3 dozen small slider buns for sammitches.

I am low on some wood and could use a few chunks from the person you know perhaps? I also have 4 growlers of different craft beer from the Sherwood Brewing Company. Ray Sherwood gave me some cups and coffee mugs with Logo to give to a few lucky people. The beer is for all to sample and drink.

Is there a prep table available for anything? Looking forward too! it's going to be a long day.

RobbQ.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 18, 2014)

Anytime Robb.  I have a friend bringing his own brew beer saturday as well.  I will go get some wood for ya.  You want apple cherry or hickory.  He will not br here before you start the smoke.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 18, 2014)

I will have a table to prep on.


----------



## robbq (Jul 18, 2014)

Cool.! Apple and hickory if you can.
If he comes later. .I will get some of each. 
Well cool, I have your# from private message and will jingle when in close distance from you.  I may be around 4 4:30 if okay. .want to get outta here soon..stressful week. .need this weekend bad!
I can help you with anything if you need. ..


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 18, 2014)

I will get a bag of each.  Think they are $5 a bag.  That way your ready for am.


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Jul 18, 2014)

Put 11 hours in today working on my smoker.  Installed a 3 basin sink with water today.  Got the door bent on the smoker and welded into place.  Need to do some minor stuff tomorrow morning.

Gonna plan on leaving Kalamazoo around noon.  Should be there around 1;30.  I'm bringing Party potatoes & smoked salmon.  I have to leave around 7.  Have to go camping with the Cub Scouts on Sunday.

I think the smoker will be working and anyone is welcome to use it, but don't bet your Fatty on it.

I will be bringing my brand of seasonings to raffle off and sell if anyone wants some.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 18, 2014)

What time is the fattie throw down starting? Is it gonna be at dinner time? I have to know cause I need to get out there in time to smoke my fattie. No pun intended. I'm hoping to be out that way around 11am.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess we will start the fatties as soon as you get here.  RobbQ and I just put meats in smokers.  My camera took a hit during a fishing trip so I dobt have a pic.

see ya soon lazyman!


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Jul 19, 2014)

towerclimber said:


> Lazyman that is awesome!!! I also just got done with my build yesterday, got it to the house today and am
> Sitting here with a beer curing it as we speak
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## humdinger (Jul 19, 2014)

So the fattys go on at 11?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 19, 2014)

if 11 works for all then that is the time.

my UP fatty is taking the prize.   Not sure why scott thinks there is a chance...


----------



## robbq (Jul 19, 2014)

Already consumed 2 g













20140719_055919.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 19, 2014





rowlers of beer. Good reviews. 
And the picture of the start. Now chilling with Cam , coffee and of course SMOKE!  Thinking of a few bacon onion rings on second rack for appetizers. .what ya think Cam..?


----------



## humdinger (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm finally getting on the road.got my daughter in tow so it took a while to get out of the house.got two pans of homemade mac and cheese and a fatty But I think it's too late for the country ribs. Hope that's ok.


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Jul 19, 2014)

On the road. Left late working on smoker. Just south of Lansing. Save me some of that craft beer.


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Jul 19, 2014)

What a great time!!  Thank you for all the great compliments on my smoker. It really means a lot to me. 

It was great to meet you guys and taste all the great food. I'm aoooooooo full


----------



## fpmich (Jul 20, 2014)

We made it home an hour or so ago.  I kicked back in my chair to rest my back for a few minutes, and Debbie headed straight to bed after about 15 minutes.  Pooped.  Yep, but it was worth it!

*What a great bunch of folks, and cooks.   *  I can honestly say that I did not taste anything that I didn't like. 

Thank you Cam & Sue for hosting it at your house, and thanks to Stan for his work in helping put it all together and seeing that everything was provided.   Visiting was comfortable and fun, and the food awesome. 

*Congrats to RobbQ *for winning 1st place in the contest.  Although I have to say, that the lead up time to the fatty judging was better entertainment that the actual judging.  Such talk!  LOL

Deb and I enjoyed meeting all of you.  Thanks for the invite and making us feel welcomed.

And now Deb and I know what a fatty is.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you all for coming out and enjoying a wonderful day!  We all got a chance to try some new recipes and meet some new friends.  A special thanks to Stan for all the xtra time, energy and food he provided.  Not to mention all the tables and chairs.

I hope everyone enjoyed it as much as we did.  Looking forward to the next round!

Cameron


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 20, 2014)

I would also like to thank A-MAZE-N products for donating so many prizes to the gathering.   3 of the 4 smokers we had running all day were using AMPS to perfect the dinner. I am pretty sure there new customers after seeing how well they work.

Thank you from the Michigan crew!


----------



## robbq (Jul 20, 2014)

I WON I WON I WON I WON.

Do did I mention. I WON? Lol. 
Cam, awesome job. And thanks again. I needed to scoot early and couldn't say by. You all were very gracious with hosting. I know the time, effort and expenses of things. Wis I could've helped more. Everyone must have ringing in ears from my screen singing last night.thank you all you are great people I have never met a great group of friendly people in a quite a while.the food was awesome all the side dishes as well. You have a great family, and your brother is a great Guy.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 20, 2014)

Pictures Pictures Pictures.  













P7190019.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






RobbQs smoker













P7190018.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






My smoker













P7190020.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Cams smoker













P7190042.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190061.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Brads Smoker with Humdinger playing













P7190023.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






The frisbee king Ranger













P7190022.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Relaxing













P7190027.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190025.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190026.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Fattie entrees













P7190046.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






The only onion ring left by the time I got the camera.













P7190024.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Rockstar with a beer in hand.. That's Cam in the blue shirt by the smokers.













P7190038.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014





Frank and his wife Debbie chilling waiting to try the fatties.













P7190041.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






A lot of standing around drinking and BSing.

More to come.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 20, 2014)

This was a great party with great weather and great people. More Pictures.













P7190031.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Todd's contribution to the party.  Thank you so much Todd.

Seasonedlazyman contributed also but I did not get a picture of his Spices and hat.  Thanks Brad.













P7190044.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Some Cornhole













P7190043.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






A shot off the deck and the tables ready to eat.  Pool in the background.













P7190065.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Cam wondering if his Brisket will ever get done.  ( Should have started this 4 hrs earlier )













P7190045.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Whats left of the Rabbit before I got the camera.  I cooked the 3 LB Rabbit in a emerson smoke pressure cooker ( Rockstars ) for 30 mins with 8 pitsmaster pellets and it was amazing.

I think a little overdone I will try 25 mins the next one.  Everyone who tried it said it was Tender Juicy and Smokey.  Most said like chicken.  I ordered one this morning for myself.













P7190028.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






My lunch Taco fatty.  I did not get a before pic and I did not win.













P7190058.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Kurts mac and cheese













P7190054.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Beans













P7190055.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Ribs













P7190056.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Abts













P7190057.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Mac and cheese in the big smoker.













P7190072.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Mac and cheese bites.













P7190053.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Salad bar













P7190066.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Cheese bites coming out of smoker.













P7190070.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Pulled pork scalloped potatoes.













P7190075.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Finished fatties













P7190073.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190074.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Getting tasted by the judges.  Robb won...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















P7190063.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






The pulled pork when taken out.













P7190067.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Cams chicken and brisket a couple hours after dinner looking good.













P7190035.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190032.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190033.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Dron













P7190034.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190052.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190047.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190048.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190049.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190050.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190051.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






The guy in white is Brad.













P7190052.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190068.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014


















P7190069.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






Fatty judging..













P7190071.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 20, 2014






The kids were bored I guess.

That's about all the pics I got.  It was a beautiful day. 

Thanks to all that came and joined in.... Special thanks to Cam and Ann for letting this happen at there place.

Now to start planing next years get together.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 20, 2014)

Stan there was one chair of yours that I missed this morning.  Will get it out to ya but not today


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 20, 2014)

Left over brisket and a fresh pan of home made mac n cheese from the humdinger palace.  Life is good...


----------



## buddhageek (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm sorry I missed the get-together. My family passed the 4,000 mile mark in our vacation yesterday! We visited family in Kansas City and St. Louis so we had ribs 3 days in a row. I'm looking forward to doing some smoking when we get home!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 21, 2014)

BBQ get together was great! More food, and more people this years! Awesome! Thank you Cam and family for hosting this event for the 2nd straight year.

Also thank you to Todd, and Amazn Products for donating items. I won a tube smoker and gave it to my friend cooter who went with me. He's not a smoker/bbq guy so hopefully Todd's good will can change that! The items were all appreciated.

All the food was great! For some reason or another people liked Robbs spam fattie.... I still don't understand that one. 

Congrats on the win RobbQ. Don't turn your back cause before you know it your gonna have to defend that title and how you top spam and horseradish cheese I have no idea???

I'm pretty sure I'll be putting on a small smoke September 20th. Weather should be nice towards the end of September. Let me know if your interested. Won't be an all weekend thing but should still be fun.

Thanks again everyone who pitched in! Great time!


----------



## robbq (Jul 21, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> BBQ get together was great! More food, and more people this years! Awesome! Thank you Cam and family for hosting this event for the 2nd straight year.
> 
> Also thank you to Todd, and Amazn Products for donating items. I won a tube smoker and gave it to my friend cooter who went with me. He's not a smoker/bbq guy so hopefully Todd's good will can change that! The items were all appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes it was a great time, and fantastic food. However, I need your nail please. HA.!      I believe the reason of a for the love of the fattie is simple.

Love of something is a decision, not an emotion.

And I am a loveable guy. ( cough cough ) Meeting you guys was great. Very fun and awesome personalities. Thanks for making my newbie weekend a great one. Anyone wanting more gatherings, instead of the big one, We should have it. Small or quaint to large, I would be in considering availability.

I may even have a class on how to win. LOL ( look I have a year to make you all work, and I am using it! )

Remember, I am the DREAM WEAVER!

Best Regards

Rob-BQ


----------



## robbq (Jul 23, 2014)

Soooo, did like everyone disappear on this forum?  I will do my best Pink Floyd..

start of lyrics Hello,
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 23, 2014)

.................

That was the sound of me nodding.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 23, 2014)

Nothing like a busy work week to follow the weekend festivities. .

looking forward to a sept gathering at casa del notsoberhillbilly!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 24, 2014)

Hahahaha! It looks like September 20th is the date. Not sure what we will be doing (hopefully smoking delicious meat while drinking beer). Should probably get a head count in the next month or so and then figure out what to do from there.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 24, 2014)

I will be there.  Scott I think you should start a new thread for this smoke.  Cheese?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok I'll start a new thread for it as soon as I get a minute. I'm thinking just an everything smoke Stan. We could do some cold smoking for sure. Just depends on how many smokers we have. I have 2. I'll be using the mes to smoke a pork butt and anybody who wants to bring a smoker or use mine can smoke anything they want to. 

Should probably get a first list and see who wants to bring or smoke what again like we did for cams.


----------



## humdinger (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool - nothing like following up one successful gathering with the planning of another! Glad we got a date pinned down for the Hillbilly Hoedown! As long as that date stays open for me, I'll plan to bring my smoker. It's got lots o' room for smoking cheese.

BTW, I have some more pics from the gathering last Saturday, but the filters here at my work keep the SMF site very limited. I'll upload them from home as soon as I can.


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey everyone...looks lime a great time sorry we missed it...my work sent me to san antonio instead of noth carolina...both bbq states so I didnt mind.
Anyway the sept get together sounds good...please keep me utd...


----------



## humdinger (Jul 24, 2014)

Here are the extra pics.













20140719_144209.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 24, 2014






Robb loading the smoker with his awesome bacon wrapped onion rings!













20140719_144327.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 24, 2014






A beautiful sight!













20140719_144450.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 24, 2014






Seasoned Lazy Man giving a demo of his new build













20140719_144944.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 24, 2014


















20140719_162059.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 24, 2014






Bacon wrapped, siracha stuffed mild peppers. Perfect Bite size.


----------



## fpmich (Jul 25, 2014)

*It was a great time!*

I didn't even realize until after I saw some photo's later, that I missed out on a couple of things.  The mac n chees bites was one.  Never saw them.

Must have been pretty good, and gobbled up as fast as Robb's onions rings.  Wife & I did get to split one of those bacon/onion rings before they were gone. 

I've GOT to try those on my own soon!  Hope they turn out as well as Robb's did.   The rings were awesome!

*What temp did you do those with Rob?*


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 25, 2014)

I will be perch fishing on Sept 20.  :(


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 25, 2014)

We can change the date then. No big deal. What about the following Saturday? That work for everyone?


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 25, 2014)

Is the chili cook off at Cams friend Scott the 27th?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 25, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Is the chili cook off at Cams friend Scott the 27th?



I will find out.

I have a busy Sept.  Please dont try to accomidate me!  I am sure I will be drinking a beer off of Sober road before then anyway.  :)


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 25, 2014)

The chili cook off is on Saturday Sept 27.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 25, 2014)

Ouch! Ok how about the 2nd weekend of September or the 1st weekend of October?


----------



## robbq (Jul 25, 2014)

fpmich said:


> *It was a great time!*
> 
> I didn't even realize until after I saw some photo's later, that I missed out on a couple of things.  The mac n chees bites was one.  Never saw them.
> Must have been pretty good, and gobbled up as fast as Robb's onions rings.  Wife & I did get to split one of those bacon/onion rings before they were gone.
> ...



Well thank you sir. I cooked them around 250. I stocked up the heat on my smoker for the last hour of my pulled pork. Saw it was nice and hot when I put them on. They seem to have cooked really well at 2:54 about 2 hours. Give or take a few degrees. But I believe 250 to 275 is optional optimal. And the bacon was sliced very thin so he could wrap easy and not break around the onions.

I just caught up on the forum, looks like you're having another cup coffee?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah your welcome any time cam. Feel free to stop on by.

As far as not accommodating you for the smoke that's nonsense! We need to keep the original group together. We can do the last week of August if need be. We just need to try and find a date that works for the most people. 

Yeah chili cook off is the 27th Stan. You entering?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 26, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Yeah your welcome any time cam. Feel free to stop on by.
> 
> 
> As far as not accommodating you for the smoke that's nonsense! We need to keep the original group together. We can do the last week of August if need be. We just need to try and find a date that works for the most people.
> ...



Send me address and your cell.  I will send ya a text.  Might even be up that way in the next couple days.

I seriously have every weekend booked for August and September.  Salmon fishing and a couple annual parties has us booked solid.  I am actually thankful I am working this weekend.  Needed the rest.  LOL


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah chili cook off is the 27th Stan. You entering?

No I am just planing to eat chili and donate to the cause.  So are we back to the 20th for the hillbilly hoedown??

I got the emson cooker Thursday and made chicken legs and potatoes.  The potatoes were perfect but the chicken was a little too smoky.  I used 8 cherry pellets.

Last night I tried again with 4 more chicken legs and 4 cherry pellets set at 35 Min's.  The cooker stopped working and showed a E2 on the display.  Had to Finnish the chicken in the oven and it was good.  The smoker is fubar and will be picked up for return Monday.  Refund only no replacement option.

Do I order another??  Second smoke and it quit working not good but the food it makes is good.  What to do  what to do.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 26, 2014)

Ummmmm I'm not sure what to do about the 20th. It wasn't gonna be big and if cam doesn't show who's gonna make it? Guess it's a question of who's interested. 

As far as buying another Emerson, id buy another one. You could have just got a lemon. If try it one more time anyway.

What did you end up paying for it Stan? Get a good deal?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually, if we get some cool weather in October a cheese smoke would be in order.  I am holding out my last two pieces and it is killing me that I dont have anymore.

I agree, buy another pressure smoker and send that one back.  How else are we going to have rabbits done in one hour?  We might be shooting and cooking one at the next smoke!  Smokedsoberrdrabbit....


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 27, 2014)

Just to add some facts to the next "smoke". ......

The location is between Sober and Stoner roads.  :)


----------



## robbq (Jul 27, 2014)

Had a great smoke and bbq for family last night. I did some Tri Tips and beef short ribs. With corn and mini spuds.













20140726_174447.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014





 Started it neanderthal style. Rite on the lump charcoal. 
Then switched to grill in hickory smoke. 













20140726_181838.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014


















20140726_174334.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014







The Corn was soaked and grilled on both side's. Then a sriracha mixed with garlic , onion powder salt and pepper with butter and shake of parmesan cheese.  Yumm.













20140726_161412.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014





Short ribs rubbed with steak shake and onion powder. Smoked for 2 hours. Put in individual aluminum foil squares. On top of a squirting of butter,  brown sugar and dab of chilli sauce. Set back on smoker for about another hour. And man was that awesome. 













20140726_185621.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014





Plated with mini spuds and cooked those first in a bag , wet and used lazy man's all purpose rub. Nuked till almost getting soft. Then on a grill plate with butter and more season.  This all turned out awesome. .













20140726_184937.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014


















20140726_185104.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 27, 2014






Thanks all.


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 27, 2014)

I did order another one with a three year warranty.  the first one was $138 and the second one was $127.  LOL  Should be here Tuesday.

Scott you pick a date and I will be there.  Humdinger and towerclimber both showed interest in a Sept smoke.  A cheese smoke in October sounds good too and if Cam has good fishing trips maybe a fish smoke.

I can always get rabbit so just let me know if you want me to bring one or two.

RobbQ That looks amazing.  What did you think about Lazy-mans rub?

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 27, 2014)

Can said he can make an October date so we will change it up to a October in Saturday. Just have to figure out which one.

Bbq looks great RobbQ!


----------



## robbq (Jul 27, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I did order another one with a three year warranty.  the first one was $138 and the second one was $127.  LOL  Should be here Tuesday.
> 
> Scott you pick a date and I will be there.  Humdinger and towerclimber both showed interest in a Sept smoke.  A cheese smoke in October sounds good too and if Cam has good fishing trips maybe a fish smoke.
> 
> ...


It's the first one I've used. The all purpose.  Went well with taters. And on the corn. Good tasting. Need to try the meat one soon.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 27, 2014)

The food looks amazing Rob!  I am going to look into a tri tip next time.  I hear they are not so expensive as a brisket.

I still have frozen fish in the freezer that needs smoking.  Who wants it????


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 27, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> The food looks amazing Rob! I am going to look into a tri tip next time. I hear they are not so expensive as a brisket.
> 
> I still have frozen fish in the freezer that needs smoking. Who wants it????


Well if you are stopping by today I wont say no to fish.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 27, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Well if you are stopping by today I wont say no to fish.



That is still my plan.  It is yours!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 27, 2014)

Salmon cam? I'm not sayin no to free fish either! Lol


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 28, 2014)

Hillbilly,
If there is still an open invite for the gathering in october me and the wife would love to makr the trip..no out of town work is planned for me so please keep me updated...thx


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like October 11th is gonna be the date.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 28, 2014)

Start a new thread yet for Octoberfest on SoberStoner Rd?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah new thread is up


----------

